# [HOWTO] ipw2200 and udev 104 and kernel 2.6.19

## queen

This is my first howto. I would like to share my successful configuration of ipw2200 and udev 104 and the newest kernel.

Baisicly I followed the link http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw2200 with few changes. I followed the instructions of kernel 2.6.17.

Here are my steps: 

1. select the 802.11 stack (under 'networking') as a built in (select everything) (In my case it was already selected)

Networking-->

  ---   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack  

[*]     Enable full debugging output                                          

            ---     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                                    

             <*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                                 

             <*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption  

2. under the wireless lan category select 'Intel PRO/Wireless...' as a module 

Device Drivers --->

   Generic Driver Options --->

      [ ] Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware            

      [ ] Prevent firmware from being built                                             

            --- Userspace firmware loading support                                             

      [ ] Driver Core verbose debug messages     

   Network Device support --->

    [*] Network device support  

      Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) --->

        [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

           <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                   

               [*]     Enable promiscuous mode                                                

               [ ]       Enable radiotap format 802.11 raw packet support                    

               [ ]       Enable creation of a RF radiotap promiscuous interface               

               [ ]     Enable QoS support                                                        

               [*]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module.   

Cryptographic options --->

   [*] Cryptographic API

     <*> AES cipher algorithms (i586)

     <*> ARC4 cipher algorithm

     <*> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

     <*> CRC32c CRC algorithm (this wasn't prompted in the emerge of ipw2200)

3. compile the kernel

4. 

```
emerge ipw2200-firmware
```

 version 3

   After the firmware is installed make sure you add "ipw2200" to the autoload modules (this you can do even after reboot too)

5. emerge -av wireless-tools (if you still don't have it). 

6. You don't need to emerge ieee80211 (because it already selected in the kernel). 

7. don't forget to update your bootloader. 

8. Restart your computer.

9. Run 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 and see the wireless card name or 

```
iwconfig
```

Now you should have the wifi card working

If someone has questions, just ask.  :Wink: 

----------

## darkelphos

Thanks! I try install ipw2200 more days. And with your guide at firts  :Wink:  Thanks! and congratulations!!!

----------

## queen

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> Thanks! I try install ipw2200 more days. And with your guide at firts  Thanks! and congratulations!!!

 

you are welcome and good luck.  :Wink: 

I know it's a pain to configure it. that's why i published it. If you have any problems, let me know.

----------

## darkelphos

Hi again! I want tell you that I traslate your guide in Spanish for the people that can't read in english. The guide is in mi Gentoo Blog. You can see here: http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/881

Thanks! And I hope that it does not matter to you.

Bye!

----------

## queen

 *darkelphos wrote:*   

> Hi again! I want tell you that I traslate your guide in Spanish for the people that can't read in english. The guide is in mi Gentoo Blog. You can see here: http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/881
> 
> Thanks! And I hope that it does not matter to you.
> 
> Bye!

 

No problem at all.  :Wink: 

----------

## codergeek42

Moved from Networking & Security to Documentation, Tips & Tricks.

----------

## zoe

hi,i don't understand the line

" After the firmware is installed make sure you add "ipw2200" to the autoload modules (this you can do even after reboot too) "

you mean to add ipw2200 at the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x(i have 2.4 and 2.6,where to add it?)

and also when you say

"don't forget to update your bootloader. " what exactly you mean?

thanks in advance and sorry about all these questions,your guide is very helpfull

----------

## LocustPlague

 *zoe wrote:*   

> hi,i don't understand the line
> 
> " After the firmware is installed make sure you add "ipw2200" to the autoload modules (this you can do even after reboot too) "
> 
> you mean to add ipw2200 at the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.x(i have 2.4 and 2.6,where to add it?)

 

This should be added to the kernel-2.6 file (assuming you're using a kernel version 2.6.xx)

 *Quote:*   

> and also when you say
> 
> "don't forget to update your bootloader. " what exactly you mean?
> 
> thanks in advance and sorry about all these questions,your guide is very helpfull

 

This means that you should add the kernel that you compiled into the bootloader. If you simply recompiled the kernel you are already using, you don't need to take any action.

----------

## zoe

thanks for the reply

when i tried to add those settings in my kernel and tried to make && make modules_install i get a lot of errors and stops saying something that

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/net] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

do you have any idea why this is happening?

thanks again

----------

## _nightw0lf

Dude Thanks alot! I've tried so many things to make it work, and nothing actually helped me till I've found your post!

Now everything is working and after the reboot the system found my wireless adapter without any problems with first shot!

So keep up the good work and thanks alot for sharing your success.

P.S - It was a little hard for me to understand what to make and what to unmark in the kernel configuration because I didn't knew where those settings located in. I've found it ofcource, but it would be nicer if you guide trough the people who ain't so good with kernel compilation and guide them to get to the right menus and submenus. 

Thanks again!

----------

## _nightw0lf

 *zoe wrote:*   

> thanks for the reply
> 
> when i tried to add those settings in my kernel and tried to make && make modules_install i get a lot of errors and stops saying something that
> 
> make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o] Error 1
> ...

 

I'm not really sure how to solve your problem I just know that I've used this following command and it worked well for me:

```

# mount /boot/

# make && make modules modules_install install
```

hope it will help you, good luck.

----------

## LocustPlague

 *zoe wrote:*   

> thanks for the reply
> 
> when i tried to add those settings in my kernel and tried to make && make modules_install i get a lot of errors and stops saying something that
> 
> make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o] Error 1
> ...

 

None of those are the actual error. You will need to post the actual error in order for us to know anything...a few lines above:

make[3]: *** [drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o] Error 1

should be some more error lines...also, how are you compiling the kernel? I used genkernel and had no problems...

----------

## zoe

ok,you are right.i will try to compile again my kernel and post the error

----------

## zoe

there are a lot of messages but i will try to give you an idea

make && make modules_install

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5857: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5858: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5859: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5860: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5861: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5862: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5863: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5864: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_send_tgi_tx_key':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5916: error: 'SEC_LEVEL_3' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5918: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5920: error: 'SEC_LEVEL_2' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5922: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5924: error: 'SEC_LEVEL_1' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5926: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:5928: error: 'SEC_LEVEL_0' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_set_hw_decrypt_multicast':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6054: error: 'IEEE80211_52GHZ_BAND' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6056: error: 'IEEE80211_OFDM_RATES_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6064: error: 'IEEE80211_OFDM_SHIFT_MASK_A' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6069: error: 'IEEE_B' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6070: error: 'IEEE80211_CCK_RATES_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6089: error: 'IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_6MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6094: error: 'IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_9MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6099: error: 'IEEE80211_OFDM_RATE_12MB_MASK' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_add_scan_channels':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6405: error: 'WLAN_AUTH_LEAP' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6406: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6410: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6411: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6411: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6393: warning: unused variable 'sec'

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: At top level:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6504: error: 'SEC_LEVEL_0' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6507: error: 'SEC_LEVEL_1' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6509: error: 'SEC_LEVEL_2' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:6511: error: 'SEC_LEVEL_3' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: At top level:

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10948: error: array type has incomplete element type

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10951: error: field name not in record or union initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10951: error: (near initialization for 'ipw_geos')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10952: error: field name not in record or union initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10952: error: (near initialization for 'ipw_geos')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10960: error: field name not in record or union initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10960: error: (near initialization for 'ipw_geos')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10961: error: field name not in record or union initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10961: error: (near initialization for 'ipw_geos')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10965: error: field name not in record or union initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10965: error: (near initialization for 'ipw_geos')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10966: error: field name not in record or union initializer

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10966: error: (near initialization for 'ipw_geos')

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10970: error: 'IEEE80211_CH_PASSIVE_ONLY' undeclared here (not in a function)

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_get_max_rate':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:4082: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_sw_reset':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:8521: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c: In function 'ipw_net_get_stats':

drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c:10453: warning: control reaches end of non-void function

any ideas ?this is just some part of the error messages,there a lot more

----------

## LocustPlague

Honestly, the very first error message is usually the only one we need...

----------

## zoe

i thought i should give a circular impression!i can't see the first error message

----------

## LocustPlague

(make && make modules_install) > some_file_name

This will take the output of these commands and shove them into a file called "some_file_name". If you do this, you can view the entire message. Without the first error, I'm afraid we can't really help you.

----------

## zoe

i made a file nohoup.out in my root dir and the only things saved in there are the following 

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC [M]  drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o

after that starts printing in the console all the previous error and more

----------

## G2k

When I type iwconfig I get the following

```
eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Channel=0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0  

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

So I think my wireless card is working. What now? Will NetworkManager pretty much take care of things from here or is that not suggested since it replaces net-misc/dhcpcd?

----------

## LocustPlague

 *zoe wrote:*   

> i made a file nohoup.out in my root dir and the only things saved in there are the following 
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h
> ...

 

Hrrmmm...I'm not sure why all of the information wasn't put out into the file...I tested it and it worked. You're sure you did the parentheses and everything?

----------

## LocustPlague

 *G2k wrote:*   

> When I type iwconfig I get the following
> 
> ```
> eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  
> 
> ...

 

I was able to get NetworkManager to work by

```
dhcdbd -s

nm-applet

NetworkManager
```

----------

## zoe

yep,i'm quiet sure

(make && make modules_install) > /home/zoe/nohoup.out

and i got all the messages in my console

----------

## LocustPlague

I guess a quick fix would be to set your terminal's scrollback to an obscene number of lines....Open your terminal then Edit -> Profiles. Select your profile and hit Edit. On the scrolling tab, set Scrollback: to something ridiculous...that should allow more lines to remain on the terminal.

----------

## queen

Sorry for the late delay. I saw only today the messages. 

I used 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 and I didn't have any errors.

But as I see your card is working, LocustPlague, G2k. 

Yet the error you posted, zoe, seems serious, because it complains about .c file (dereferencing pointer). All I know is that I had once something similar with other file and it turned out that my Xorg was totally messed up. In that case I emerged from scratch xorg.  All these files are already tested and compiled on other architectures.Last edited by queen on Fri Sep 21, 2007 2:28 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## queen

zoe, you have 2 options to compile your kernel. either with genkernel which is my preferred  option or if you want with make then do make clean before everything. I believe it will solve your problem.

----------

## LocustPlague

I too use the 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

 method with great amounts of success. However, I don't believe that xorg is causing this complaint. The .c extension is just used for files containing code written in C (and their headers go in a .h file).

What those errors are saying to me is that there is a problem with the encryption methods etc. I would try to compile without encryption support, just to see if that works. Just a suggestion, though.

----------

## queen

 *LocustPlague wrote:*   

> I too use the 
> 
> ```
> genkernel --menuconfig all
> ```
> ...

 

I was pointing that all these errors with .c  files indicate of a more serious problem. In my case back then it was other .c file.  Definitely xorg doesn't belong to the specific error posted here. 

About the encryption methods it may be correct but I am not sure. That's why I suggested either use genkernel which proved to compile the kernel every time I tried. And regarding make & make install etc, I suspect that maybe the kernel is tainted ( I saw one of the posts regarding ipw2200-firmware) and that's why I suggested to use first make clean and then compile with the rest of the commands.  Once a friend helped me with ipw2200 and he did make clean. In that attempt he even succeeded to compile with ipw2200 built in the kernel. After few months when I had to install new gentoo I managed to make it work only as module. I don't care as long as it works.  :Wink: 

----------

## zoe

i think you are right about the xorg.i think mine is in really bad condition and i have to fix it.you think i should do that first?and then try to start all over the kernel compilation?

thanks for the replies

----------

## queen

 *_nightw0lf wrote:*   

> Dude Thanks alot! I've tried so many things to make it work, and nothing actually helped me till I've found your post!

 

First, I am a woman.  :Wink:   And from Israel like you.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S - It was a little hard for me to understand what to make and what to unmark in the kernel configuration because I didn't knew where those settings located in. I've found it ofcource, but it would be nicer if you guide trough the people who ain't so good with kernel compilation and guide them to get to the right menus and submenus. 
> 
> Thanks again!

 

You are welcome. About menus and sub menus, I posted in my first post. Networking is in the main menu and all  the settings are sub menu. The same holds for Device drivers and all the sub [/quote]menus.  Perhaps, few more tabs would have clarified more.   I"ll keep it in my mind for my next howto.

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> i think you are right about the xorg.i think mine is in really bad condition and i have to fix it.you think i should do that first?and then try to start all over the kernel compilation?
> 
> thanks for the replies

 

ipw2200 is not related to xorg. first solve the ipw2200 issue with make clean, make, make modules_install, etc  or 

```
genkernel all
```

. If your kernel is already set as I mentioned in the first post (you don't need to use --menuconfig anymore) , just clean it or use genkernel.

----------

## zoe

sorry to ask that but with all this posts that i read about this ipw2200 i'm really confused.i don't know which are the steps and what to do first

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> sorry to ask that but with all this posts that i read about this ipw2200 i'm really confused.i don't know which are the steps and what to do first

 

No Problem. Will try to do my best to help.

1. Either use 

```
make clean

make menuconfig  and set the kernel options as I posted in the first post

and then 

make modules_install make install etc (I don't know exactly the order, so it's up to you to compile it correctly)
```

OR

```
genkernel --menuconfig all and set everything as in first post
```

 then do everything as posted in the first post

----------

## zoe

For sure you are a queen...i will try it directly and i will post again

thanks --one --more --timeLast edited by zoe on Fri Sep 21, 2007 5:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zoe

nop,i did as you said

cd /usr/src/linux && make clean

make menuconfig ->and enabled/disabled as you said in your first post

and it seems that i get the same messages

any ideas?

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> nop,i did as you said
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux && make clean
> 
> make menuconfig ->and enabled/disabled as you said in your first post
> ...

 

TRY this:

```
 emerge -C ipw2200-firmware

genkernel --menuconfig all (here check that everything is ok as I mentioned in the first post

emerge  ipw2200-firmware

```

check that you have it added to modules autoload /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

reboot

and then see if everything works.

----------

## zoe

# emerge -C ipw2200-firmware

--- Couldn't find 'ipw2200-firmware' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

#genkernel --menuconfig all

(some options that i had them built in my kernel now they were changed like modules,i don't know if this is good)

*         >> Compiling 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 bzImage...

and stops there..(i don't know if this takes long time so i will wait)

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> # emerge -C ipw2200-firmware
> 
> --- Couldn't find 'ipw2200-firmware' to unmerge.
> 
> >>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
> ...

 

Yes, wait. it takes some time. ~20-30 min. 

so you didn't have ipw2200-firmware. after it will compile emerge ipw2200-firmware. The modules where changed because in the first place your kernel didn't compile. Now that you arranged as it should and hopefully the kernel will compile you will get it done

----------

## zoe

#$$@#$@#%#$@%^#$

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

there is a huge log in /var/log/genkernel.log that says what happened but i don't know what is the message that will help you....i'm really sad,maybe the problem is really big

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> #$$@#$@#%#$@%^#$
> 
> * ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...
> 
> there is a huge log in /var/log/genkernel.log that says what happened but i don't know what is the message that will help you....i'm really sad,maybe the problem is really big

 

```
grep -i ipw2200 /var/log/genkernel.log 
```

 or 

```
tail -n 50 /var/log/genkernel.log
```

you have the latest kernel?

----------

## zoe

you mean this?

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

----------

## queen

[quote="zoe"]you mean this?

no. 

```
eix gentoo-sources
```

and post the grep and tail command of genkernel from above

----------

## zoe

one more thing,i tried to make menuconfig and everything is changed,options that i added aren't there and other options cannot be removed,it gives you the choice of <*> built in or <M> module(maybe because i used genkernel?)!i'm telling you anything that i see in order to help you,if you don't like tell me to stop it,ok?

----------

## zoe

sorry you must leave me alone..i don't understand

 *Quote:*   

> eix gentoo-sources and post the grep and tail command of genkernel from above

 Last edited by zoe on Fri Sep 21, 2007 7:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> one more thing,i tried to make menuconfig and everything is changed,options that i added aren't there and other options cannot be removed,it gives you the choice of <*> built in or <M> module(maybe because i used genkernel?)!i'm telling you anything that i see in order to help you,if you don't like tell me to stop it,ok?

 

It's not a problem about your questions. your settings changed to default because the kernel didn't compile. 

Still I want to see output of grep and tail. I can send you my configuration of the kernel, but I need to see lspci output and cat /proc/cpuinfo. 

If I send you my configuration and my hardware, cpu is similar to yours you won't need to compile the kernel anymore. 

Alternatively try to emerge gentoo-sources and configure kernel again.

----------

## zoe

 *Quote:*   

> cat /proc/cpuinfo
> 
> processor       : 0
> 
> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 04)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 04)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eix gentoo-sources

 

eix: command not found

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> grep -i ipw2200 /var/log/genkernel.log

 

does nothing and

 *Quote:*   

> tail -n 50 /var/log/genkernel.log

 

 *Quote:*   

>   LD [M]  net/atm/atm.o
> 
>   CC [M]  net/bridge/br.o
> 
>   CC [M]  net/bluetooth/bnep/core.o
> ...

 

----------

## zoe

eix gentoo-sources

 *Quote:*   

>      Available versions:
> 
>         (2.6.16-r13)    2.6.16-r13
> 
>         (2.6.1        ~2.6.18
> ...

 

Probably you needed "Installed versions:  2.6.22-r2" and not all of this...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## queen

you are quite lucky

I have almost similar hardware as yours. I can send you my .config and you can put it in /usr/src/linux directory.

After you copy my .config file you will have to do  

```
genkernel --menuconfig all

check that everything is ok in terms of those settings

```

where would you like to get my .config file? here or by email or private message?

Also can you post now 

```
grep -i ieee802 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

about eix it's quite a useful program 

```
emerge eix

update-eix

eix gentoo-sources 
```

----------

## zoe

grep -i ieee802 /usr/src/linux/.config

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_IEEE80211=m
> 
> # CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set
> 
> CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m
> ...

 

about the eix thanks,i searched a little and gave you the info you asked

ok,about your .config but it won't have any problem doing this?of course if you say it,i have to trust you.i don't mind wherever it's easier for you

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> grep -i ieee802 /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_IEEE80211=m
> 
> # CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set
> ...

 

In my case i have 

```
CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG=y
```

and maybe this could have caused the problem. 

where do you want me to send you my .config? 

I have some extra settings regarding video for linux which you won't need. you may choose to leave it or delete it.

----------

## zoe

one more question(you have a lot of patience)

when i was using the normal steps for kernel compilation i was 

 *Quote:*   

> mount /boot
> 
> cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzimage /boot/gentoo-kernel
> 
> umount /boot
> ...

 

now with 

 *Quote:*   

> genkernel --menuconfig all

 

all the above are done automatically?

----------

## zoe

private message..

----------

## zoe

private message..

----------

## zoe

i updated my profile with my MSN or else send it using private message

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> one more question(you have a lot of patience)
> 
> when i was using the normal steps for kernel compilation i was 
> 
>  *Quote:*   mount /boot
> ...

 

No. 

Since you don't have mount boot automatically you will have to mount each time. As for the /boot/gentoo-kernel it is not correct. You will have to correct it later. Right now it is not important because the kernel didn't compile yet. After it will compile I will tell you how to correct it.

----------

## zoe

you didn't understand,i named it gentoo kernel in order not to have to change it everytime in my grub and i just copy the image,i don't think it's wrong.ok,i will wait for your .config to put it in place

----------

## LocustPlague

try 

```
emerge -s ieee80211
```

If it is installed, 

```
emerge --unmerge ieee80211
```

I had this exact problem, but forgot about it. Apparently gentoo came with ieee80211 support installed as a package (or we both installed it at some point), but you need to build it into the kernel in order for the card to work properly.

----------

## zoe

Finally done it.First step was to downgrade to my 2.6.22-r2 kernel instead of 2.6.22-r5 and use genkernel to compile my kernel.of course first i had to unemerge the ip2200,ipw2200-firmware and ieee80211.Compiled my kernel as queen proposed in her post and followed the steps and edit my /etc/conf.d/net file and reboot.For more info you can ask  :Shocked: 

EDIT:Not easy at all to do it,so many thanks to queen for her help

----------

## queen

 *zoe wrote:*   

> Finally done it.First step was to downgrade to my 2.6.22-r2 kernel instead of 2.6.22-r5 and use genkernel to compile my kernel.of course first i had to unemerge the ip2200,ipw2200-firmware and ieee80211.Compiled my kernel as queen proposed in her post and followed the steps and edit my /etc/conf.d/net file and reboot.For more info you can ask 
> 
> EDIT:Not easy at all to do it,so many thanks to queen for her help

 

you are wellcome

----------

## eephd

For the update, I followed your instructions on the latest kernel (just did a full update with --sync and world and compiled and booted the 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 kernel) : I now have my wifi working with ipw2200-firmware-3.0

THANKS!

----------

## w1lld0h

Hi,

Having just bailed on SuSE I am giving Gentoo a try. I am having an issue with an HP 2510 centrino ipw2200 network card. Followed the easy steps and I can see the card in /var/log/messages but it is not getting configured. I am not seeing the firmware messages which i ought to see. I do see the module loaded in the kernel. what gives?

----------

## randal1

queen, THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.  Wireless was driving me crazy until I found your straightforward instructions which worked first time  :Smile: 

----------

## eephd

w1lld0h,

Please give us the output of the following commands (in bash) :

```
lsmod | grep ipw

lspci | egrep -i 'net|wireless'

ls -l /sys/class/net/*/device{,/driver}

ls -l /lib/firmware/

```

----------

## arndawg

i'm also having problems.

```
 # lsmod | grep ipw

ipw2200               144432  0

 # lspci | egrep -i 'net|wireless'

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys, A Division of Cisco Systems [AirConn] INPROCOMM IPN

2220 Wireless LAN Adapter (rev 01)

 # ls -l /sys/class/net/*/device{,/driver}

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Feb 13 19:21 /sys/class/net/eth0/device ->

../../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:02:02.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Feb 13 19:21 /sys/class/net/eth0/device/driver ->

../../../../bus/pci/drivers/b44

 # ls -l /lib/firmware/

total 580

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  12007 Feb 13 19:22 LICENSE.ipw2200-fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 191142 Feb 13 19:22 ipw2200-bss.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 185660 Feb 13 19:22 ipw2200-ibss.fw

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 187836 Feb 13 19:22 ipw2200-sniffer.fw

```

Edit nevermind. This is a totally different chipset. need to get help elsewhere  :Razz: 

----------

